# Herbicide Options For Alfalfa/ Orchard Grass Mix



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

Seeded some back earlier in the fall, what little alfalfa I’ve had I’ve used RR but won’t work for this mix I guess, so was curious as to what’s out there probably more targeted for broadleaf control


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Do you have a strong infestation of winter annuals like henbit , chickweed or corn speedwell that will grow all winter ? Or is the concern weeds that are dormant for the winter and your concern is for spring green up .


----------



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

No I looked at it the other day and it’s fine so far, I just was thinking I kno I’ll have some pigweed problems and some other kind kind of broadleaf weed I’m not sure of this upcoming summer after I get the first cut off


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If you are good for the winter that is good make sure there is not tiny henbit or chickweed or speedwell hiding in there now , it can get thick enough to ruin your stand. , next season about the only thing if needed before 1st cutting would be 1Butyrac after 1st cutting you will have an established stand and prowl or Pursuit would work .. Any of theses herbicides the key is spray when weeds are small


----------



## KRT (Jun 15, 2019)

Are there options for winter annuals this time of year? Went to a different farm this morning to check out a seedling field of Timothy and looks like the henbit is coming in, normally I’ll wait till spring when the grass starts to come out better being afraid any herbicide could hurt it being so young, but you’re right if it gets bad I’m sure ittl reduce my stand in it


----------

